# Matt's Condiment Thread



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Sorry Zach; this thread isn't going to help you to find a size 4XS prophylactic. There are still going to be a lot of 1/2 human - 1/2 sheep creatures being birthed throughout Arkansas
The members of the jungle as a whole have highly developed palates. While we spend the majority of our time talking about the ambrosial delight of cigar smoking, we also discuss to other subjects that tantalize our taste buds. Here is a topic I believe worth exploring.

While I like to keep "third party flavors" away from my cigars, coffee, and booze; there are wonderful ways to improve food in condiments. I am sure there are "foodies" out there that frown upon Ketchup the way I do Acid cigars -- however I can only be complete OCD about a finite number of things. Condiments are great for improving food flavor since I spend so much time practicing things such as toasting the foot of my cigar or applying precisely 30 pounds of force to my portafilter. One has to chose their priorities.

I ask my fellow gorillas to suggest, list, and review toothsome condiments in this thread.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A "Vuelta Abajo" for tomatoes in my opinion is the Midwest.

Tomato products grown in the Midwest are among the best. I do not claim a Roma tomato grown in Italy is inferior to a Better Boy grown in Indiana however I have a strong preference for those grown in the Midwest.

For this reason in my "Condiment of the Gods" - tomato Ketchup, I like the brand made with Midwest-grown tomatoes the best.

Red Gold brand ketchup is divine. When I am up in Ohio visiting family I used to bring home 4 bottles for myself each visit. In recent years however several friends of ours, having tried Red Gold at our house now have me bringing back bottles of it for them as well. While many of Red Gold's other products (salsa, canned tomatoes, etc) have recently become available here in North Texas at Albertson's stores - they cannot get the Ketchup.

Thank you to Elwood Indiana for producing this wonderful product and for taking care of our armed forces...
http://www.redgold.com/our_family/index.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Matt,

A home made dip I like to use on chicken fingers:

(warning, I seldom use a recipe for homemade sauces/dips, so measurements are estimates only, and can be adjusted to tastes)

1/4 cup mayo
teaspoon of regular mustard
couple of teaspoons of honey mustard
a shake or two of Worcestershire sauce
a squeeze of lemon (of maybe teaspoon of juice)
several strong shakes of cajun seasoning

Mix all ingredients well. Keeps well in fridge. Can be made in larger portions if desired. Would probably be good with dijon mustard instead of the regular mustard.

Probably would also be good on fish, for those that don't like the sweetness of commercial tartar sauces.

Then, use the ketchup for the onion rings you cook to go with the chicken!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

MMM, love condiments!

Heres one: Sriracha Hot Sauce http://www.huyfong.com/no_frames/sriracha.htm

A good combo is 1 part Sriracha, 1 part Ketchup, and 1 part Horesradish for a spicy Cocktail Sauce.

Another is Shemps Old Fashioned Spicy Ketchup
http://www.ketchupworld.com/sholdfahotke.html

Finally, there is Harissa, an african pepper paste
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Harissa-1.jpg


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

My ten-year Texas tenure has allowed me to experience several delightful condiments. I am fearful I will need to have some of these products shipped North when I move back to Ohio. Fortunately there are other ones I already know are nationally available.

Austin's own "Stubbs" produces some of the best barbeque suace, dry rubs, and marinades I have EVER tasted.

When you are grilling with Stubbs you can confidently proclaim "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am a cook". www.iluvstubbs.com has the product line if a grocery near you doesn't.

My first Stubbs experience was with the Moppin' Sauce. I had wings that had been doused with the elixir and were served along with a bottle of hot sauce.

I later found out that the Moppin' Sauce was step #2 in Stubbs' 3 step BBQ treatment. You start with his BBQ dry rub, apply the moppin' sauce just prior to and during grilling, and apply the traditional Barbeque sauce at the very end. I am totally salivating thinking about it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Stubbs does rock, I agree with you wholeheartedly on that, Matt.

Put that on a brisket, smoke it all day, have a few cigars while you wait, and life is good.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Pickles are a staple with barbeque down here. After thinking about barbeque the condiment pickle relish came to mind.

While I use pickle relish most frequently in preparing food (egg salad, chicken salad, etc) it is still also a really great addition to a burger, brat, or dog.

Texas is home to Best Maid pickles.. The compay was founded in 1926 and the packaging looks as if it hasn't changed since then. The first time I saw it in the fridge I asked my wife why she bought the generic shelf stuff instead of Claussen. My Kraut genes make me a pickle snob; what in the hell is the Mick spousal unit doing skimping on pickles??

The relish is damned good. While I still prefer the refridgerated whole pickles the taste of Best Maid relish is the best to me.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

croatan said:


> Stubbs does rock, I agree with you wholeheartedly on that, Matt.
> 
> Put that on a brisket, smoke it all day, have a few cigars while you wait, and life is good.


I always have some Stubbs in the house. My favorite!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Here's one more Texas Treasure: *Grub Rub.*

I haven't used any product like it -- it is an incredubly easy to use and tremendously tasty dry marinade.

http://www.grubrub.com/

Thank goodness they have an order form on the site.

Here are the 3 steps to using it:

You shake the grub rub on the meat.
You wait 15 minutes and the previously dry product has turned into a syrupy glaze.
You grill, pan fry, or bake the meat.
After the above "hard work" you *will *get asked for your "secret recipe" and you can throw a bottle of it at 'em (its plastic) and grin..

If you have a smoke box for your grill you can go through the arduous effort of adding some mesquite, hickory, or applewood..


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is another one we have to have in the cupboard. Use this all the time
for Crabs, Lobster and Such.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

newcigarz said:


> Here is another one we have to have in the cupboard. Use this all the time
> for Crabs, Lobster and Such.


Good one! I always have Old Bay in my spice rack. I ocasionally will shake it on food just to experiment, but it is a must have condiment/seasoning for shellfish. Being soo close to Louisiana I have found additional ways to boil shrimp, but Old Bay is still a perennial favorite..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

From one of the scariest regions in the United States - the Pacifc Northwest on the Left Coast comes one of my new favorite condiments.

Kirkland Washington is home to Rikki Rikki Japanese resteraunt. Its owner, Masahiro Terada, desires to bring "a taste of Japan to the masses". Demand for the salad dressings from Rikki's got soo high it became a new business and a plant was opened in Redmond.

Masa's Gourmet Salad Dressings Ginger-Soy is wonderful. It is a great salad dressing, but also serves as an incredible marinade for grilling fish, chicken, and veggies.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't tried Stubb's yet, but my current favorite BBQ sauce is Texas *******. I saw the name and I just had to try it...


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i see my state is represented by Old Bay already...
this is a pretty random thread.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My family's most used is a mixture..

50% Heinz Ketchup, 50% A1. Usually pooled seperately on the plate. Designed by women but tasty enough to be enjoyed by a man. (this one at least).


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Arby's Bronco Berry sauce..

When you go to Arby's and get asked "what kind of sauce you would like for your chicken strips" and you reply "sweet and sour," 49 times out of 50 they will tell you they don't have sweet and sour.

But one Arby's, one time the person working the drive thru said "Bronco Berry is kind of like sweet and sour, how is that?"

This great dipping sauce is more of a sweet and spicy than a sweet and sour I suppose: in addition to corn syrup, vinegar, spices, and dehydrated onions are red bell peppers and jalapenos - the peppers make all the difference. Like all fast food condiments there are plenty of preservatives, artificial colors, and artificial flavors.. But this is probably my favorite nugget/tender dipping sauce and I only found it by accident..

 Dave please stop filling that psycho bitch Teresa's purse. You should defitely try Red Gold, and if you don't like it try other brands so as to not contribute to another JK campaign!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

HP Sauce...

The ultimate sauce for pork, bacon, sausages and chips/fries.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow, what is that ^^ i want some of that...do they have that in the us?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> HP Sauce...
> The ultimate sauce for pork, bacon, sausages and chips/fries.


There's an English pub near where I work that keeps a bottle of the stuff on every table. It's delicious!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

jkim05 said:


> wow, what is that ^^ i want some of that...do they have that in the us?


HP Sauce is essentially a spicy date ketchup! Kind of thing. it's gorgeous.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> HP Sauce is essentially a spicy date ketchup! Kind of thing. it's gorgeous.


It's great on steak and eggs too!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This is a long time local family buisness.I really like their Vidalia onion relish and Apple Butter...
http://www.mccutcheons.com/index.php


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife turned me on to the holy trinity for steaks. 

Garlic, Salt, Pepper

easy classic and good


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Although I am addicted to spicy foods, a HUGE favorite hot sauce of mine is called "Bayou Fireballs". There is an alligator on the label. It has a great mixture of peppers and garlic and does great things with soups, chili, meatloaf, gumbo, jambalaya, red beans and rice, and my favorite....potato skins.


scottie


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of my favorites....
John Boy and Billy Hot & Spicy Grillin' Sauce. Goes great on just about everything:dr 



And for my sausages and dogs this is some great stuff....
Mrs. Campbell's Homestyle Hot Chow Chow relish.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a marinade that I use occasionally. It is great on Flank, Sirloin and Skirt Steak.

1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup dark tamari (like soy but better, soy can be used instead)
1/4 cup pineapple juice
1/4 cup teriyaki marinade
1 tsp chinese 5 spice
1 tsp fresh garlic
1 tsp fresh ginger
1 tbsp chili paste (or sriracha)

let meat marinate for 8-16 hours and always let meat come almost to room temp before grilling

scottie


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Gotta love Dukes!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Head Country Bar-B-Q Sauce is my favorite bbq sauce

Maui Onion Dressing is great but the belches are intolerable if you have too much

Taco Bell Fire Sauce just rules. I actually cook with it more than I use it as a condiment

Yucatan Sunshine Hanero Pepper Sauce on just about anything, esecially tasty on grilled brats


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I absolutly love Dale's as a marinade for steaks. It gives the meat a nice, smokey, flavor but a little dab will do ya! :tu


----------



## NegativeTom (Mar 15, 2007)

Sriracha hot sauce is always in my kitchen. Just got some 'middle eastern eggplant spread' from trader joes that is real good on turkey sandwiches, spicy but not hot.

The king of all condiments form me right now is homeade mayo. I wish I never discovered it...I am on a slippery slope of mayo snobbery. Add in different flavors (wasabi makes a killer tuna sandwich). The stuff of gods (and I guess the french).

Nothing wrong with condiments, hell, William Hearst kept a bottle of ketchup on the dining table.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

If anyone is near Southern IL, or St. Louis, you may have heard of this.

Andria's Steak sauce. MMMMMMMM I order it by the case now that I am in FL.

Take large devained shrimp, wrap with bacon, insert toothpick, marinade for a while, grill, and go to heaven. Damn I'm getting hungry now.

http://www.andrias.com/

Never had a better steak ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, great thread! Some of my favs have been covered, but I'll post them again just to annoy:

*Head Country BBQ Sauce--hails from Ponca City (or Ponca Sh!tty, if you're a local), and is a nice cross between catsup-based KC bbq sauce and more piquant sauces like you find in Texas. I doctor mine up quite a bit, mixing in their smoky and regular versions, and adding the following: liquid smoke, Montreal steak seasoning, Buffalo Chipotle Mexican Hot Sauce, fresh oregano and a few other herbs, plus a special spice mix that I'm not tellin' anyone about  

*Stubb's Wicked Wing Sauce *Inferno*--I've had lots of hot wing sauces, rubs, and whatnot, but this stuff is the hottest I've ever had. Bake it on to your hotwings, then just try to dip it while you're eating...you won't make it. The skin on your lips will start to peel away within just a few minutes. I am not lying.

*Xochitl Chipotle Salsa *Hot*--a Dallas-based company that makes a really good jarred salsa; this one has a prominent chipotle flavor, and a good mix of nice tomato chunks, big garlic chunks, and a thick consistency. No preservatives or salt, and a flavor profile that's miles above that crappy Pace stuff. They have a really nice (and fairly hot) tomatillo-based green Verde that's outstanding, too.

*Colgin Liquid Smoke--somehow, this stuff finds its way into almost everything I make, except for cookies  

*Pepperdoux's French Louisiana Pepper Sauce--akin to Crystal's and Tabasco, but has a smoky black-pepper tinge that sets it apart from those other two brands. There's also a touch of an herbal bouquet in the nose, which when dabbed on hot wings or chicken fry really makes for a flavor bomb. 

You can find a lot of this stuff nationally at Whole Foods; otherwise, many smaller and/or upscale local grocers will carry many of these.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Lily votes for ketchup...*

Wasabi infused teriyaki sauce


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> HP Sauce...
> 
> The ultimate sauce for pork, bacon, sausages and chips/fries.


I live on that stuff. Being of English extraction, I had it on everything growing up. The Costco store near me sells it is packs of two bottles at a time !!


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites....
> John Boy and Billy Hot & Spicy Grillin' Sauce. Goes great on just about everything:dr
> 
> And for my sausages and dogs this is some great stuff....
> Mrs. Campbell's Homestyle Hot Chow Chow relish.


Now I didnt know John boy and Billy had there own sauce. I am gonna have to try and find that. Chow Chow is some of the best on hot dogs and brats/sausage, we like chow chow in our southwest soups and all.

Some of my favorite hot sauce, especially on seafood (awsome on oysters) is CRYSTAL hot sauce.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I ask my fellow gorillas to suggest, list, and review toothsome condiments in this thread.


Great idea, Matt - no hard feelings. I love the concept. Heinz ketchup for the Moo family. :dr :dr :dr 
_Subliminal message:_
_The New Moo Lodge has a condiment sub-forum under construction at this time. On Opening day every visitor gets a mega-rg bump, a free cup of espresso and a free bottle of Mister Moo's Hot-Hot Chow Chow._


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife makes a great sauce for putting on meat loaf.

She combines ketchup, Japanese mayo (Kewpie brand) and Worcestershire sauce. Mix to taste; it appears to me she uses about 40% ketchup to 60% mayo, with W sauce to taste. It really adds a creamy tang to your favorite homemade meatloaf!!


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I’m not sure if this counts as a condiment but I couldn’t live without Cream Cheese – grew up with that stuff on everything – put it in mashed potatos, dip pretzels in it, spread in celery sticks, a great dip is grating green peppers, carrots, and onions – mix well into cream cheese and dip triscuts, chips, carrot sticks – good stuff.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OK Dave, here is what you are going to put on your Korean BBQ ---

Tuong Ot Sriracha

The famous Red Rooster sauce










Chillies and garlic :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

And here's the "secret" ingredient I use in the mop I use for pulled pork:

Known as nuoc mam in Vietnam:


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

And to add a savory flavor to home cooked chilli, just add some of this:

Garlic Black bean paste:










But go easy on the salt and garlic until after you taste: This paste is very salty.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Put it on everything.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

And what goes most often on steaks before they go onto the grill in SoCal:

Lawry's Salt:


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

galaga said:


> And what goes most often on steaks before they go onto the grill in SoCal:
> 
> Lawry's Salt:


It kinda has that twang, doesn't it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

galaga said:


> And what goes most often on steaks before they go onto the grill in SoCal:
> 
> Lawry's Salt:


I thought this is what they used in SoCal :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> I thought this is what they used in SoCal :r


They do...

_to keep the bugs away._


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

More of a condiment for condiments than something to use on it's own, but I love Da Bomb to add heat to a pot of chili, sauce, whatever. Extemely hot shit, a drop will do ya

http://www.insanechicken.com/da__bomb_beyond_insanity_.html


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Galaga...My chef friend makes his own fermented black bean sauce with duck wings instead of chicken wings. Fantastic. And yes, red rooster rocks.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a couple more from me:

For Some heat Franks Red Hot Xtra Hot










And for Steaks New Yorks Famous Peter Lugers Steak Sauce










Here is their website if your interested in thier story http://peterluger.com/ourstory.cfm


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Sontava Habanero XX hot sauce....or when it needs to be 8 alarm, any of the Dave's hot sauces. :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

having lived in albuquerque for a number of years, i grew fond of hatch green chile, grown exclusively in hatch, new mexico. (during the harvest vendors set up roasters at roadside stands)

once roasted, peeled and chopped these hot lil babies can be frozen and used on just about anything - from steak and cheeseburges to posole and green chile stew 
(edit: damn... how had i forgotten about green chile stew!)

if you decide to follow the local custom and prepare your own, be careful to where gloves and glasses. :tu

though available in red or green, i grew particularly fond of green chile salsa.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

galaga said:


> OK Dave, here is what you are going to put on your Korean BBQ ---
> 
> Tuong Ot Sriracha
> 
> ...


Yea, that stuff is great. I even put it on my grilled cheese!

Here is my contribution:

If you like a sweet BBQ sauce that goes great on anything from burgers and chicken to ribs and pork chops, this is it:










It can be purchased online here:

http://www.montgomeryinn.com/montgomery_inn_bbq_sauce.htm?source=google


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

sepia5 said:


> If you like a sweet BBQ sauce that goes great on anything from burgers and chicken to ribs and pork chops, this is it:


Definitely worth going to the inn while in Cinci too!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> I thought this is what they used in SoCal :r


No, that's how we catch Kiwi-birds.....

Can't have them running all over down here!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Old Church BBQ Frankensauce...










Only the good stuff!










You've been warned :ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I enjoyed this thread and like to see it keep going -:tu

Here are some of my staples, get them damn near anywhere - but I have to have all of them - :ss










Ron


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cholula! One of my fav's. Never seen the Garlic Chili Cholula and will have to pick up a bottle of that as it looks good!

Another staple hot sauce for me is Grace's Jamaican Extra Hot.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Definitely worth going to the inn while in Cinci too!


Lived a five minute walk from the Mont'y location a while back. They do ribs right over there. And chips. Love the Saratoga chips.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Cholula! One of my fav's. Never seen the *Garlic Chili Cholula* and will have to pick up a bottle of that as it looks good!
> 
> Another staple hot sauce for me is Grace's Jamaican Extra Hot.


Yeah my wife actually bought that by mistake - but I kept it anyway 

Ron


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i had no idea luger's sold their sauce online. i remember goin to luger's and my appetizer was literally a plate of beefsteak tomato and white onion slices with their sauce on top. confusing, yet awesome. thanks for the heads up.



newcigarz said:


> And for Steaks New Yorks Famous Peter Lugers Steak Sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

good on anything that could use a little more kick....and whole lot of garlic. i love this stuff, but doubt anyone has tried this outside of california (i could be wrong, tho)


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

RGD said:


>


You lot get really cool looking Worcestershire Sauce bottles... ours look like this


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Toledo does not have much to offer, but we do have Tony Pacos. Klinger knew what he was talking about. They got it all: pickles, chili sauce, ketchup, peppers and other condiments.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Up with the new baby the other night and I took an accounting of what was in the fridge and the pantry. Here are some new (banana sauce/ketchup) and old favorites (Old Bay Seasoning).







I like the Banana Sauce/ketchup on roast/fried chicken. my favorite "hot sauce" is PickaPeppa, has a Jamaican Carribean taste. Those Bufalo hot sauces on the right are better than tobasco and 1/3 the price. Still love the green tobasco though, on the right. Anybody who grew up within 100 miles of the Chesapeake is gonna have "Old Bay" - for any/all seafood, but try it on corn on the cob!! I love the Goya cooking base sauces, especially the 'Recaito' if you want to keep some cilantro flavoring immediately available. ManSmiths makes some great grilling spices. Got stuck on Chutney from my Dad, he loved everything British. I don't know why, but I like it on potatoes. Speaking of Potatoes and the Brits, next time you have lamb (which I don't know why we don't eat more of in the states) skip the mint jelly and get some mint sauce. The one shown ain't great, but all I have lately around here. Nice and 'vinegary'. I still like mint jelly, but mint sauce is awesome on oven roasted potatoes that are a must with lamb. Unmarked "fat jar" on top is some homemade eggplant spread from my mother in law when she was her a couple weeks ago. Someone told me when I moved down here to Louisiana that I run the risk of being evicted from the state if I don't have some remoulade in the house!!
Don't have any, but anything Turkish or Greek (or southern Mediteranean) are always favorites.

Enjoy (Matt  ) and Cheers - love all things condiment!!

BillyBarue


----------

